
How Twitter CEO, Jack Dorsey, Restricted Advertising for Trump’s Campaign - sergiotapia
https://medium.com/@garycoby/twitter-restricts-trump-eb7e48ccf5ff#.y3uj8jdat
======
sergiotapia
Most interesting part here:

My internal TW contacts informed me that on Thursday night, 10/6, TW CEO, Jack
Dorsey, personally killed the emoji and notified his senior staff.

I asked if “There’s going to be another BS legal reason like last time” and
they responded, “No, Jack just killed it, there isn’t one.” They were shocked
that this was happening.

\---

Straight up torpedoed by the CEO.

------
mtgx
So, do people here still believe Twitter didn't censor anti-Hillary hashtags?
If you were paying very close attention to what was happening, it was
relatively easy to at the very least notice that something is wrong, and that
couldn't be explained just by "well, that's just how the algorithms work!"

